# All American Tegu Pictures :D



## WildlifeLover429 (May 9, 2011)

Hi everyone! Im so excited to be getting my two babies Sobek and Amun-Ra this summer  Amun-Ra will be an All American Tegu and I was wondering if you guys could post recent pictures of your American Gu's. I would love to see the colorations on everyones gorgeous tegu's and their sizes so far


----------



## Jefroka (May 9, 2011)

Hey, I just wanted to bump this post up as I would like to see pics of some of the all americans from last year. Bring them on!


...Jefroka


----------



## james.w (May 9, 2011)

Here is mine..


----------



## AdrianPaul (May 9, 2011)

for some reason I find it very disturbing that you named tegus you don't have, never saw, that don't even exist yet, and keep talking about them as if we "the readers" knew them well.


----------



## chelvis (May 9, 2011)

Its the anitisipation is all, i talked about Bosco on the old form for a few months before he got here. Its a very exciting time.


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (May 9, 2011)

I don't find it strange at all... so what if I picked names before I even get them? I've had them on reserve for quite some time now and I can not help It if I am excited . As for "The readers" When I joined this site (for the second time) I introduced myself and gave them information on the two males I reserved and had already told them what I was thinking on naming them. My last tegu I had was years back (some may remember his name since it was unusual lol "Pierre") But he passed away while a friend was taking care of him  It was hard on me and I recently decided it was time to add another tegu in my life. I do not see how being excited about a future pet(s) (which happens to be the best species of pet i've ever had) is disturbing. I love animals and plan on making them apart of my career choice and life simple as that. 

Thanks for bumming me out tho bro  
Now I think people are thinking I'm weird...


chelvis said:


> Its the anitisipation is all, i talked about Bosco on the old form for a few months before he got here. Its a very exciting time.



Thanks at least you understand


----------



## Strange_Evil (May 9, 2011)

I never saw a fileld out all american,with full jowls,glad you made this thread. I think this is the first year they are old enough to breed or something like that right?

Jame's your AA is amazing he looks like a blue too me but then again doesn't lol ,really gorgeous,not sure if i missed him but how big is he?



 AdrianPaul said:


> for some reason I find it very disturbing that you named tegus you don't have, never saw, that don't even exist yet, and keep talking about them as if we "the readers" knew them well.



Man,with these guys hatching right around the corner,i'm surprised no one made a shirt with a picture of the tegu egg on it saying "Thats my little guy in there",the wait was killer and its almost over,people are excited,i for one am and already have a name for mine (Byakuya).

Your question is kind of like asking why do you have a enclosure set up for a lizard you don't have yet.


----------



## james.w (May 9, 2011)

Strange_Evil said:


> I never saw a fileld out all american,with full jowls,glad you made this thread. I think this is the first year they are old enough to breed or something like that right?
> 
> Jame's your AA is amazing he looks like a blue too me but then again doesn't lol ,really gorgeous,not sure if i missed him but how big is he?



Thanks, I think he is about 32" or so.


----------



## laurarfl (May 9, 2011)

There's no reason to be harsh. WildlifeLover is eager to get his/her tegus and is excited to learn more. I think it's awesome.

And James, that's a nice tegu. Does it look more blue in color, or white?


----------



## james.w (May 9, 2011)

laurarfl said:


> There's no reason to be harsh. WildlifeLover is eager to get his/her tegus and is excited to learn more. I think it's awesome.
> 
> And James, that's a nice tegu. Does it look more blue in color, or white?



It looks more white in person.


----------



## turtlepunk (May 9, 2011)

dont worry wildlifelover I think its pretty normal to be excited about two new members of the family! and theres nothing wrong about picking out names for them before they arrive!!! 
after all don't people do the same thing with newborn babies soon to arrive? 

Im super excited for my tegu to arrive too! and I already have a name picked out!
dont let others get you down!


----------



## adam1120 (May 9, 2011)

that kid only had 7 post i think igot more than him and im still a newbie to tegutalk( so no reason to talk and your not family with 7 post) i named my allreadyyy im right there with you im soo excitedDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Jefroka (May 9, 2011)

Cassandra, we are all a little weird here darling, I like to say we are "eccentric" LOL!

Seriously though, the only thing weird in this thread is that young man's post! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr! Totally uncalled for!

We got your back Cassandra & best of luck with your new gus!

James, your AA is friggin' awesome man!


...Jefroka


----------



## blackjack41 (May 9, 2011)

James awesome looking tegu. It makes me want to change my deposit to an AA.


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (May 10, 2011)

THIS IS WHY I LOVE THE TEGUTALK FAMILY  your all so sweet and thank you for making me feel so much better! I Cant wait to show off my new boys two you guys  and see everyones new babies! 

p.s. James your AA is beautiful


----------



## james.w (May 10, 2011)

WildlifeLover429 said:


> THIS IS WHY I LOVE THE TEGUTALK FAMILY  your all so sweet and thank you for making me feel so much better! I Cant wait to show off my new boys two you guys  and see everyones new babies!
> 
> p.s. James your AA is beautiful



Thanks... weirdo


















J/K..


----------



## laurarfl (May 10, 2011)

AdrianPaul is likely not a young kid....maybe 30-something.  But you know, some people feel freer saying things on-line that they wouldn't say in person. WildlifeLover, I think you're charming and not at all weird. Well...not any weirder than the rest of us! A lot of people have named their tegus on reserve. It's not THAT unusual. But don't take it personal.


----------



## reptastic (May 10, 2011)

I agree with laura, dont let some random user get you down, i named my tegus mos. Before they hatched and they still have the same names :^D, after all we all get excited about our new additions, cant wait to see them


----------



## Maro1 (May 10, 2011)

AdrianPaul said:


> for some reason I find it very disturbing that you named tegus you don't have, never saw, that don't even exist yet, and keep talking about them as if we "the readers" knew them well.



Adrian,

I have been around this hobby a longtime!!. I have seen a lot of things. I mean, I'm not much for dressing up my dogs either. However, the only thing that really matters is that people take care of the animal properly.

Maro1


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (May 10, 2011)

james.w said:


> WildlifeLover429 said:
> 
> 
> > THIS IS WHY I LOVE THE TEGUTALK FAMILY  your all so sweet and thank you for making me feel so much better! I Cant wait to show off my new boys two you guys  and see everyones new babies!
> ...


 
 Lol your welcome .............. weirdo 

jk :angel:


laurarfl said:


> AdrianPaul is likely not a young kid....maybe 30-something.  But you know, some people feel freer saying things on-line that they wouldn't say in person. WildlifeLover, I think you're charming and not at all weird. Well...not any weirder than the rest of us! A lot of people have named their tegus on reserve. It's not THAT unusual. But don't take it personal.



Awe :blush: lol thanks for the compliment :blush:


----------



## herpgirl2510 (May 17, 2011)

I like being weird


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (May 17, 2011)

I would still love to see everyones adorable Gu's. So if you have one, I'm sure many of us would love to see!


----------



## yoyocrazy (May 19, 2011)

really wish i could get a male all american but bobby is full on reserves so sad may get a savana should i?


----------



## james.w (May 19, 2011)

yoyocrazy said:


> really wish i could get a male all american but bobby is full on reserves so sad may get a savana should i?



What about his extremes?


----------



## yoyocrazy (May 19, 2011)

james.w said:


> yoyocrazy said:
> 
> 
> > really wish i could get a male all american but bobby is full on reserves so sad may get a savana should i?
> ...


extreme giants?


----------



## james.w (May 19, 2011)

Yeah, why not get one of them?


----------



## yoyocrazy (May 19, 2011)

james.w said:


> Yeah, why not get one of them?



idk i dont really know alot about them and all americans i liked alot better i finally decided but then he sold them.


----------



## james.w (May 19, 2011)

They are all about the same in my opinion (AA, B&W, and Extremes). What is your reasoning for the AA?


----------



## yoyocrazy (May 19, 2011)

james.w said:


> They are all about the same in my opinion (AA, B&W, and Extremes). What is your reasoning for the AA?



honestly its nothing crazy i was wanting a blue tegu a while back but then saw his and they had red blue and giant.i like red too but i dont really care for giant it doesnt make a difference i just like blue and red tegus .


----------



## james.w (May 19, 2011)

Thats cool, I don't really know what made me get an AA either.


----------



## Rhetoric (May 20, 2011)

wildlife- nothings wrong with being excited, I'm late posting here but don't let one post get you down! We're all tegu geeks, thats why were on here lol. I would probably think you were weird if you WEREN'T excited. I'm even getting excited for everyone to get their tegus! A lot of the members have had tegus before but its so exciting! 

yoyo- If you really want a tegu there are a few options, you've probably thought of them but you can always wait until next year, check the for sales in your area and on other sites or you can get a different kind of tegu. I agree with james, I don't really see too much of a difference. I really like the coloring of the reds but I ended up with 3 black and whites. If you really have your heart on something I would wait for it or try to find another. Savys are cool but they too take a lot of work, they're less expensive initially but when I had mine (it was only a few months) he took A LOT more work than my tegu. It could have been just the way he was as an individual but for me, tegus are a lot better.


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (May 20, 2011)

rhetoricx said:


> wildlife- nothings wrong with being excited, I'm late posting here but don't let one post get you down! We're all tegu geeks, thats why were on here lol. I would probably think you were weird if you WEREN'T excited. I'm even getting excited for everyone to get their tegus! A lot of the members have had tegus before but its so exciting!
> 
> yoyo- If you really want a tegu there are a few options, you've probably thought of them but you can always wait until next year, check the for sales in your area and on other sites or you can get a different kind of tegu. I agree with james, I don't really see too much of a difference. I really like the coloring of the reds but I ended up with 3 black and whites. If you really have your heart on something I would wait for it or try to find another. Savys are cool but they too take a lot of work, they're less expensive initially but when I had mine (it was only a few months) he took A LOT more work than my tegu. It could have been just the way he was as an individual but for me, tegus are a lot better.



Thank you for your kind words!  I am still very excited for my two little boys to get home. Specially since July and June are so near!


----------



## got10 (Jul 4, 2011)

the same reason we name our children before they are born. Its because we can.


----------



## james.w (Jul 7, 2011)

Here is a new picture of my AA, he is about 37" here


----------



## teguboy77 (Jul 7, 2011)

Nice AA tegu,really nice color and looks nice and healthy good job.


----------



## tora (Jul 7, 2011)

If I ever manage to get back to be Vegas be sure to let me visit. ;D


----------



## james.w (Jul 7, 2011)

Just let me know when you are here.


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (Jul 7, 2011)

james.w said:


> Here is a new picture of my AA, he is about 37" here



Stunning Tegu! Simply stunning!


----------



## tora (Jul 7, 2011)

For sure! It's a shame I didn't find out your location till I was gone already.


----------



## james.w (Jul 7, 2011)

When/why were you here?


----------



## tora (Jul 7, 2011)

I was born & raised there, but had to move because my husband joined the military. I've been away from home since like, May 2010.


----------



## james.w (Jul 7, 2011)

Very cool.


----------



## spark678 (Aug 17, 2011)

Does anyone else have any more pics? Its hard to tell their colors from these pics.


----------



## james.w (Aug 17, 2011)

heres another pic of mine...


----------



## Gedy (Aug 18, 2011)

Cool outside picture !He is a lot more white on the other one, is that due to the light or has he changed color a little during shredding ?


----------



## james.w (Aug 18, 2011)

I think it is just the lighting.


----------



## Gedy (Aug 18, 2011)

Ah ok  It looks absolutly fabulous all those cream-collored spots !


----------

